# Die letzten ihrer Art?



## Peter117 (14. April 2021)

Moin Leute,

mich würde ja mal interessieren, ob wir hier die letzten unserer Art sind...
Ich habe das Gefühl, dass das Sammeln (von was auch immer - hier natürlich speziell altes Angelgedöns) eine aussterbende Beschäftigung ist.
Ich meine jetzt nicht das Horten von Angelzeug, so wie meine gefühlten 1000 Köder, die sich im Laufe der Zeit so angesammelt haben, sondern das Kaufen von mehr oder weniger sinnlosem Kram - einfach nur, weil es schön ist, oder weil es in die Reihe passt, oder warum auch immer.

Gibt es (hier) überhaupt Sammler, die jünger als Fuffzich sind?

Oder kommt die Sammelleidenschaft erst mit dem Alter?

Haben Eure Kinder Verständnis für Eure Begeisterung?

Ist die Zeit der (Jäger und) Sammler einfach vorbei, weil es heute alles im Überfluss gibt?

Oder outen sich die "wahren" Sammler gar nicht - also "Sammler ohne Namen", wie ich es gerade beim Olliges gelesen habe?
Apropos Olliges - mich wundert z.B. dass es hier gar keinen "alte Köder Thread" gibt, obwohl es ja einige Spezilisten dazu geben muss...
Wieso posten die hier nix? 

Ich bin auf jeden Fall deutlich über Fünfzig, allerdings habe ich schon früh angefangen Angelbücher zu sammeln. 
Gerade bei den Büchern sehe ich einen deutlichen Preisverfall, was m. E. nicht nur mit einem konzentrierten Angebot im Netz zu tun hat, sondern auch mit einer abnehmenden Nachfrage.
Aber auch 100 Jahre alte DAM Rollen bringen heutzutage bei Ebay nur noch 10 bis 20 €.

Wie auch immer - ich freue mich trotzdem über jeden neuen (und alten) Thread hier in Angel-Antiquitäten...

Viele Grüße

Peter


----------



## Dübel (14. April 2021)

Interessante Frage! Es gibt bestimmt soziologische Studien dazu ...

Ich bin unter 50 (allerdings nicht sehr deutlich), aber eine gewisse Sammelleidenschaft ist doch erkennbar. Wobei ich die alten Angelsachen anschaffe, weil ich sie benutzen möchte. Eine Sammlung ist dabei dennoch entstanden.
Ob auch jüngere Leute Dinge sammeln? Mit Sicherheit. Meine Tochter hat beispielsweise eine respektable Anzahl von Reklamheftchen angesammelt. 

Dass hier nicht mehr alte Kunstköder auftauchen, wundert mich auch etwas. Dieser Teil des Forums ist aber ohnehin sehr rollenlastig (es gibt aber halt so viele, soo schöne, sooo alte Rollen!), obwohl man ohne Rolle ganz gut angeln kann. Ohne Rute ist das schon schwieriger und ohne Köder fast aussichtslos.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. April 2021)

Peter117 schrieb:


> Gibt es (hier) überhaupt Sammler, die jünger als Fuffzich sind?



Ich bin noch nicht fuffzich aber sammle Bücher, die mich an meine tolle Angelkindheit/-jugend erinnern(DDR Angelbücher).


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 215641 (14. April 2021)

moin,

ich bereue, die alten Angelsachen von früher nicht behalten zu haben, was gäb ich dafür, die Vollglasruten wieder benutzen zu können. Sammeln würd ich die schon...

Gruß


----------



## eiszeit (14. April 2021)

Peter117 schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> mich würde ja mal interessieren, ob wir hier die letzten unserer Art sind...
> Ich habe das Gefühl, dass das Sammeln (von was auch immer - hier natürlich speziell altes Angelgedöns) eine aussterbende Beschäftigung ist.
> Ich meine jetzt nicht das Horten von Angelzeug, so wie meine gefühlten 1000 Köder, die sich im Laufe der Zeit so angesammelt haben, sondern das Kaufen von mehr oder weniger sinnlosem Kram - einfach nur, weil es schön ist, oder weil es in die Reihe passt, oder warum auch immer.



Ne glaub ich nicht das die Sammellei von alten Angelsachen eine aussterbende Rasse ist.
Jährlich lerne ich auch einige Jungsammler kennen, die neu anfangen und sich für die Sache interessieren.



Peter117 schrieb:


> Gibt es (hier) überhaupt Sammler, die jünger als Fuffzich sind?
> 
> Oder kommt die Sammelleidenschaft erst mit dem Alter?
> 
> Haben Eure Kinder Verständnis für Eure Begeisterung?



Auf jeden Fall haben die Kinder Verständnis, ob sie die Sammlung weiterführen weiß ich nicht.



Peter117 schrieb:


> Oder outen sich die "wahren" Sammler gar nicht - also "Sammler ohne Namen", wie ich es gerade beim Olliges gelesen habe?
> Apropos Olliges - mich wundert z.B. dass es hier gar keinen "alte Köder Thread" gibt, obwohl es ja einige Spezilisten dazu geben muss...
> Wieso posten die hier nix?



Ja da gibt es einige an Sammler die im Hintergrund bleiben.
Das mit den Ködern ist so eine Sache, ich z. B. kaufe nur Köder in der Box (außer die sehr seltenen) und von Privat.



Peter117 schrieb:


> Ich bin auf jeden Fall deutlich über Fünfzig, allerdings habe ich schon früh angefangen Angelbücher zu sammeln.
> Gerade bei den Büchern sehe ich einen deutlichen Preisverfall, was m. E. nicht nur mit einem konzentrierten Angebot im Netz zu tun hat, sondern auch mit einer abnehmenden Nachfrage.
> Aber auch 100 Jahre alte DAM Rollen bringen heutzutage bei Ebay nur noch 10 bis 20 €.


Ja, der Preisverfall bei den Büchern ist enorm, da fehlt die Nachfrage. Bei den 100 Jahre alten Rollen ist das so eine Sache,
da schlag ich permanet zu. Da sollte man sich jedoch auskennen, da wird einfach wie auch bei den Ködern zuviel rumgebastelt.
Der Originalzustand ist hier für mich oberstes Gebot.

Deshalb bleib ich mit Freude  bei dem Hobby, zwar nicht mehr so intensiv und kauffreudig wie die letzten 30 Jahre (da hab ich einfach
schon zuviele Sachen), aber ich freue mich über jede Rolle die ich noch nicht habe.


----------



## Hecht100+ (14. April 2021)

Peter117 schrieb:


> kommt die Sammelleidenschaft erst mit dem Alter?


Bei vielen fängt die Sammelleidenschaft an, wenn man im zur späteren Zeit versucht, seine Erstbestände wieder zu bekommen oder das zu bekommen, wo man früher mit platter Nase vor dem Schaufenster gestanden hat und es sich nicht leisten konnte. Was ich sammele, Rollen brauchen natürlich weniger Platz als Ruten, dann ist bei manchen auch bestimmt der technische Aspekt ein Sammelgebiet. Und da ist es bei Rollen eben erheblich größer als bei Ruten. Und natürlich auch das leidige Thema Kleingeld, mit einem abzuzahlenden Haus und mehreren Kindern in jungen Jahren ist es schwerer seine Sammelwut auszuleben als wenn dann später ein wenig mehr Geld im Säckchen hat.


----------



## Peter117 (14. April 2021)

eiszeit schrieb:


> ich z. B. kaufe nur Köder in der Box (außer die sehr seltenen) und von Privat.


eiszeit Dass Du einen großen Fundus hast, habe ich mir schon gedacht...   

Hast Du nicht mal Lust ein paar Deiner Lieblingsstücke vorzustellen?
Ich habe z.B. am letzten WE das neue Köderbuch von Hendrik Olliges bekommen und bin ganz begeistert ein paar der alten gezeichneten Stücke aus meinen Büchern mal "in echt" zu sehen.


----------



## Mooskugel (14. April 2021)

Es wäre auch schön wenn es alte Kataloge o.ä. in digitalisierter Form geben würde. Oder stehen dem Urheberrechtliche oder andere Gründe im Weg?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. April 2021)

Peter117 schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> mich würde ja mal interessieren, ob wir hier die letzten unserer Art sind...
> Ich habe das Gefühl, dass das Sammeln (von was auch immer - hier natürlich speziell altes Angelgedöns) eine aussterbende Beschäftigung ist.
> ...



Da gibt es ganz sicher mehr wie man meinen mag. Nicht jeder wird sich aber gleich direkt mal offenbaren das er dies oder das sammelt.



Peter117 schrieb:


> Aber auch 100 Jahre alte DAM Rollen bringen heutzutage bei Ebay nur noch 10 bis 20 €.
> 
> Wie auch immer - ich freue mich trotzdem über jeden neuen (und alten) Thread hier in Angel-Antiquitäten...
> 
> ...



Naja, ebay ist auch immer etwas vorsichtig zu sehen.
Zum einen sieht man viele Angebote, zum anderen nicht immer auch gleich einen Verkauf.
Wenn man meint über solche Verkaufsplattformen einen betugten Sammler zu finden, hat man eigentlich schon verloren.
Das was man dort findet sind in erster Linie Kaufbots, egal in welchem Bereich man schaut. Die Preise werden häufig künstlich hochgeschaukelt, bei bekannten und beliebten Artikeln ist das schon vorprogrammiert. Eigentlich brauch man nur die letzten 20 Sekunden noch beobachten, vorher werden die Bots eh nicht aktiv.
Genauso oft wird getäuscht durch schlechte Bilder, irgendwelche Angaben von Kellerfund, Rarität vom Opa, man stellt sich selber als Verkäufer nichts wissend dar (spricht aber schon von Rarität und setzt entsprechend den Preis an)....und letztlich sinds verbastelte Stücke.
Genauso gut findet man in letzter Zeit viele "private" Verkäufer, die sich über ebay mal eben ein 3-4 faches steuerfreies Gehalt monatlich erwirtschaften....wenn jemand seine Produkte schon mit Nummernschildern versieht und diese sind bereits dreistellig,  genügt auch nen IQ von 3m Waldweg um zu sehen wie der Hase läuft. Ebay verdient natürlich mit, die werden von sich aus da nicht reingrätschen.
Gerade im Bereich von gebrauchtem Angelkram findet man letzteres mittlerweile sehr häufig.


Ich kaufe schon länger keine Rollen mehr bei ebay, und wenn schaue ich sehr gezielt vor allem beim Zustand.
 Sicher kann man durchaus mal was tolles finden, aber die Masse ist einfach nur noch abgeranzt und quasi wertlos.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (14. April 2021)

Ich hatte auch mal so einen Tick und glaubte alles sammeln, beziehungsweise aufheben zu müssen
So sammelten sich im Laufe der Jahre sicher 30 oder 40 Rollen und Ruten an, unzählige Köder und anderer Kram
Letztendlich fische ich maximal 5 verschiedene Ruten und Rollen und bei den Ködern sieht es auch nicht viel anders aus
Da hat man unzählige Boxen mit hunderten unterschiedlichsten Ködern, aber ich fische vielleicht 20 verschiedene
Ich hatte auch mal einige hundert Angelzeitschriften, alle schön nach Jahrgängen sortiert, da schaut man nie wieder rein, alles verschenkt und da war es schon schwer die an den Mann zu bringen.
Alter Mann, heute liest man nicht mehr in Zeitschriften, das ist out 
Alles das nahm sehr viel Platz weg, den habe ich einfach nicht
Ich habe mittlerweile alles an Jungangler verschenkt und es rührt mich fast zu Tränen wenn man mir Monate später Bilder von Fischen zeit und sagt man hätte sie mit einer meiner verschenten Ruten oder Rollen gefangen
Ich selber besitze heute nur noch 5 Ruten und 5 BC Rollen und wenn ich mir etwas neues anschaffen sollte, wird zuvor eine alte Rute oder Rolle abgegeben
Aber jeder soll so leben oder sammeln wie er möchte, ich bin davon ab


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. April 2021)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Es wäre auch schön wenn es alte Kataloge o.ä. in digitalisierter Form geben würde. Oder stehen dem Urheberrechtliche oder andere Gründe im Weg?



Urheberrecht (seit 1965 für 70 Jahre geltend), Verwertungsrecht und auch Nutzungsrecht stehen dem im allgemeinen im Weg.
All dies kann nur durch den Urheber/Rechtinhaber gesteuert werden.


----------



## Mooskugel (14. April 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Urheberrecht (seit 1965 für 70 Jahre geltend), Verwertungsrecht und auch Nutzungsrecht stehen dem im allgemeinen im Weg.
> All dies kann nur durch den Urheber/Rechtinhaber gesteuert werden.


Das hab ich mir schon gedacht. 

DAIWA Germany 
Zebco Europe

Aber wäre doch eine Anregung für die hier vertretenen Händler/Hersteller diese Kataloge zur Verfügung zu stellen, oder der Veröffentlichung zuzustimmen.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (14. April 2021)

Ich bin deutlich unter Fuffzich und sammle so einiges. Aktuell gute Whiskies und Actionfiguren aus den 80er-Jahren. Aber auch Schallplatten. Das Sammeln von Angelkram (speziell Köder) habe ich aufgegeben und meine Sammlung vor Jahren schon abgestoßen. Aber irgend etwas sammle ich immer. Ist so eine Art Zeitvertreib... Besonders über die Wintermonate flammt das bei mir immer auf und ich steigere mich da manchmal richtig rein. Mir gibt die Sammelleidenschaft was und ich habe paar gute Freunde darüber kennengelernt...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. April 2021)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Das hab ich mir schon gedacht.
> 
> DAIWA Germany
> Zebco Europe
> ...



Zustimmen evtl., selbst zur Verfügung stellen ist mitunter schwierig und vertritt sicherlich auch nicht immer deren Interessen.
Bei Firmen wie zb auch Daiwa stelle ich mir das sogar äußerst schwierig vor.
In Deutschland wurden zb Produkte von Daiwa sehr lange Zeit durch bekannte Vollsortimentler wie Balzer vertrieben. Daiwa selbst hatte da noch lange Zeit keinen Eigenvertrieb hierzulande, dementsprechend gab es auch keine deutschsprachigen reinen Daiwa-Kataloge, sondern nur jene die eben den Vertrieb geführt haben (wie eben halt Balzer).
Das Gleiche wiederum auch bei Ryobi, welche durch Cormoran vertrieben wurden, oder auch Mitchell, welche ebenfalls mal durch Balzer vertrieben wurden.
Oder auch andre Dinge wie zb Mepps, auch da isses ähnlich.
In andren Ländern sieht das wieder völlig anders aus, weil dort mitunter Eigenvertrieb gängig war.

Da müssen quasi vielfache Instanzen durchlaufen werden, bis von allen Beteiligten ein mögliches ok kommt.
Stelle ich mir heutzutage nach so vielen Jahren äußerst schwierig vor.

Bei aktuellen Katalogen setzen die Hersteller/Anbieter sowieso seit geraumer Zeit auch auf die digitalen Medien, da stellt sich diese Frage ja einfach nicht.


----------



## Lajos1 (14. April 2021)

Hallo,

ich bin 74 und sammle eigentlich nicht und angle (lizenziert) seit 1960. Da ich aber ganz selten etwas wegwerfe, habe ich natürlich noch Material, welches rund 60 Jahre alt ist. Meine erste Fliegenrute z.B. ist 60 Jahre alt und wird auch ab und zu noch geworfen . In den 60 Jahren sind auch nur 4 Ruten und eine Rolle kaputtgegangen (keine Fliegenrute dabei), so dass ich so 70-80 Ruten und etwa 50 Rollen aus 6 Jahrzehnten habe, die Hälfte sind Fliegenruten, da dies meine bevorzugte Methode zu fischen ist.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 215641 (15. April 2021)

hallo Lajos,

bei der Vielzahl von Ruten / Rollen bohrt sich mir der Gedanke in die Hirnwindungen, ob Du schon an ein Museum oder eine Stiftung gedacht hast, um die Schätze einer Allgemeinheit "sichtbar" zu machen...

Gruß


----------



## Tikey0815 (15. April 2021)

Oh, das geht hier komplett durch die Generationen, bei mir hats als Kind mit Briefmarken angefangen, zwischenzeitlich mal Mädels  steigerte sich dann zu Modellbausätzen, Zinnfiguren and so on.....bis ich geheiratet habe 
Jetzt gehören bei mir eher schöne Whiskys und Münzen zu meinen Steckenpferden, aber richtig sammeln würde ich das nicht nennen, kommt nur dann und wann was dazu. Mein jüngster Sohn sammelt Computerspiele und der ältere hortet Manga Comics, also die Jugend ist da sicher nicht befreit vom Sammelfieber 

Ach ja, ich bin noch ein paar Jahre weg von 50zich......für meine Nichte bin ich aber schon Uralt


----------



## Lajos1 (16. April 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ach ja, ich bin noch ein paar Jahre weg von 50zich......für meine Nichte bin ich aber schon Uralt


Hallo,

aber klar doch, für einen rund zwanzigjährigen ist ein 50er ja auch wirklich uralt, da musst Du durch .
In diesem Zusammenhang ist interessant dass man in jungen Jahren grundsätzlich nicht auf Ratschläge von den Älteren hört, da man ja glaubt es besser zu wissen.
Jahrzehnte später kommt dann die Ernüchterung, dass die Alten doch meist recht hatten und man darum in jungen Jahren oft falsch lag.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## thanatos (13. Mai 2021)

ja umgekehrt geht es auch , ich bin im selben Alter wie Lajos und für mich sind 
50 jährige junge Dropse 
Ein echter Sammler bin ich nicht nur gibt es Sachen von denen ich mich nicht 
trennen möchte . 
Zum Thema alte seltene Köder , habe nach einem Jahr einen seltenen Köder 
( Spinnerbait ) ein Mitbringsel von einem Freund aus den USA für 9,-€ verkauft .
Wenn ich bei Büchern schaue ein altes Buch mit einer Auflagenhöhe 
von 500 Stück und seinerzeit nur Akademikern zugänglich wurde 
in SBZ mit bis zu 400,- Ostmark gehandelt bekomme ich heute 
für 100,-€
Vor einiger Zeit - es ging mir nicht gut ,habe ich geträumt 
ich liege im ewigen Frieden auf meinem Sofa und vor dem Haus steht ein 
großer Container wo meine Hinterbliebenen meine Angeln ,mein Werkzeug ,
meine Bücher rein werfen - ick hab mir so uffjerecht dett ick wach geworden bin.
Vielleicht würde ich sonst immer noch schlafen .


----------

